# help!!!



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

guys I got 799 in fsc n 508 in uhs, i asked fmh abt my merit numbr n dey said it wz 85 ( i kept bds as my priority) is dere any chance I wil get admission dere? or in lmdc ( in bds)??? i also applied in avicenna nd cpmc, any chances ov gettin admission over dere??


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> guys I got 799 in fsc n 508 in uhs, i asked fmh abt my merit numbr n dey said it wz 85 ( i kept bds as my priority) is dere any chance I wil get admission dere? or in lmdc ( in bds)??? i also applied in avicenna nd cpmc, any chances ov gettin admission over dere??


hope for the best :happy:


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

no need to be worried. hopefully u will be admitted


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

thx guys....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> guys I got 799 in fsc n 508 in uhs, i asked fmh abt my merit numbr n dey said it wz 85 ( i kept bds as my priority) is dere any chance I wil get admission dere? or in lmdc ( in bds)??? i also applied in avicenna nd cpmc, any chances ov gettin admission over dere??


forget of cpmc or avicenna, Emaan! admissions there are over...........not a single local seat left.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> forget of cpmc or avicenna emaan! admissions are over there...........not a single local seat left.


yeah .. and i believe addmissions are completed everywhere else too !!


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> forget of cpmc or avicenna emaan! admissions are over there...........not a single local seat left.


yikes!!! i wz still hoping dat a flood will wash away all d records ov cpmc, mayb den i will get a call 4m dere....


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> yeah .. and i believe addmissions are completed everywhere else too !!


i went 2 fmh nd dey r still denying dat deir admission process is complete, dunno wt deir prob is #angry


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> yikes!!! i wz still hoping dat a flood will wash away all d records ov cpmc, mayb den i will get a call 4m dere....


you didn't get any call yet #shocked


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

hey, wt if I do D pharmacy? I intend to go to USA after receivin dis degree anyway do u guys think dat pharm D has scope over dere?? or shud I do bds (by payin donation as i wz askd 4 it by lmdc)???


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> you didn't get any call yet #shocked


nope but i hav applied 4 d pharmacy 4 d safe side....


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hey, wt if I do D pharmacy? I intend to go to USA after receivin dis degree anyway do u guys think dat pharm D has scope over dere?? or shud I do bds (by payin donation as i wz askd 4 it by lmdc)???


if you have enough money and spending on you this big amount wont be a big deal for your parents then go for ''doctry'' otherwise you can also do parm D .. mayb it has scope over there .. but not sure ..


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> nope but i hav applied 4 d pharmacy 4 d safe side....


u must had applied for some low end medical colleges ... like rashid latif .. continental ..central parks .. e.t.c ... e.t.c .. for safe side #happy


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> if you have enough money and spending on you this big amount wont be a big deal for your parents then go for ''doctry'' otherwise you can also do parm D .. mayb it has scope over there .. but not sure ..


hmmmm, as far as i hav found out, even if I do MBBS or BDS we still need extremely high scores in USMLE Plab etc etc so i just thot dat pharm d wont hurt either....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hey, wt if I do D pharmacy? I intend to go to USA after receivin dis degree anyway do u guys think dat pharm D has scope over dere?? or shud I do bds (by payin donation as i wz askd 4 it by lmdc)???


let me clarify some of the things;

a piece of advice for you: don't even think of giving donations to LMDC> it's bribery & 'haraam' from islamic point of view...............its much better to wait for FMH> InshaALLAH you will get there with merit no.85 & i can assure; FMH is better than LMDC.

coming to the 2nd ques; pharm.d has got a lot of scope abroad, but not at all here in pakistan!

for your info; LMDC started Pharm.D probably last year> in my opinion; it's the best option for pharmacy in private sector of lahore.......call LMDC for admission info. :happy:


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hmmmm, as far as i hav found out, even if I do MBBS or BDS we still need extremely high scores in USMLE Plab etc etc so i just thot dat pharm d wont hurt either....


so you are sure you will go abroad even if you do mbbs here ?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> let me clarify some of the things;
> 
> a piece of advice for you: don't even think of giving donations to LMDC> it's bribery & 'haraam' from islamic point of view...............its much better to wait for FMH> InshaALLAH you will get there with merit no.85 & i can assure; FMH is better than LMDC.
> 
> ...


anas where do you study #nerd


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> u must had applied for some low end medical colleges ... like rashid latif .. continental ..central parks .. e.t.c ... e.t.c .. for safe side #happy


Rashid Latif is not at all a low end medical college, even central park is not...............keep it in mind!#yes


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Rashid Latif is not at all a low end medical college, even central park is not...............keep it in mind!#yes


i thought they were ... thnx for correcting #cool


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> so you are sure you will go abroad even if you do mbbs here ?


doctors going abroad are not the only earning 1s!!!

we have a no. of doctors here, they didn't go abroad, but there private practice make them earn in lacs, even crores.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> doctors going abroad are not the only earning 1s!!!
> 
> we have a no. of doctors here, they didn't go abroad, but there private practice make them earn in lacs, even crores.


#yes #yes #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> anas where do you study #nerd


i'm a crescentarian i.e studied from crescent model school lahore & i'm willing to take admission in medical this year.#happy
http://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&r...sg=AFQjCNFD5WxQTKQuB-uAl8GMgs6rsIM2cQ&cad=rja


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> doctors going abroad are not the only earning 1s!!!
> 
> we have a no. of doctors here, they didn't go abroad, but there private practice make them earn in lacs, even crores.


where do you think you will get #wink


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> anas where do you study #nerd


from where you did o & alevels?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> where do you think you will get #wink


InshaALLAH Rashid latif.........or lmdc/fmh for bds !!#yes

do pray for me yawr.#happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i'm a crescentarian i.e studied from crescent model school lahore & i'm willing to take admission in medical this year.#happy
> http://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&r...sg=AFQjCNFD5WxQTKQuB-uAl8GMgs6rsIM2cQ&cad=rja


beconhouse lahore #cool


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> InshaALLAH Rashid latif.........or lmdc/fmh for bds !!#yes
> 
> do pray for me yawr.#happy


inshALLAH you will get into one of these :happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> beconhouse lahore #cool


gr8......!!#yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> inshALLAH you will get into one of these :happy:


ThankU!#happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> from where you did o & alevels?


one of my friend got into rashid latif :happy: he has even paid his fee about 7 lac #cool


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> one of my friend got into rashid latif :happy: he has even paid his fee about 7 lac #cool


is this 7 lac including hostel?#confused


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ThankU!#happy


lol .. two days ago i unfortunately posted on shalamars page and now every one knows me and m the most wanted for ragging now #eek


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> is this 7 lac including hostel?#confused


yes it includes hostel #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> lol .. two days ago i unfortunately posted on shalamars page and now every one knows me and m the most wanted for ragging now #eek


interesting#wink & funnY#laugh!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> interesting#wink & funnY#laugh!


its funny for you #confused #eek #nerd


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> yes it includes hostel #yes


do you know; how much there hostel costs?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> its funny for you #confused #eek #nerd


naa yawr> m kiding!

don't worry..............you will not be on the hitlist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think so.#happy#yes:happy:


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> interesting#wink & funnY#laugh!


about 1.25 lac may b :happy:


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> naa yawr> m kiding!
> 
> don't worry..............you will not be on the hitlist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think so.#happy#yes:happy:


lol...y do u think that #eek


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> lol...y do u think that #eek


coz you are a clever guy & hopefully you will manage to escape!!!!!#laugh#wink


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> lol...y do u think that #eek


and how you know dat #eek


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> let me clarify some of the things;
> 
> a piece of advice for you: don't even think of giving donations to LMDC> it's bribery & 'haraam' from islamic point of view...............its much better to wait for FMH> InshaALLAH you will get there with merit no.85 & i can assure; FMH is better than LMDC.
> 
> ...


 i hav already applied at lmdc 4 d pharmacy as dey used 2 send me sms after avery 2 days 4 pharmd nd doctor ov phisiotherapy so i went 4 it, d list will b out on 21st, n i agree wid ur islamic point, dats y i havnt paid any donation yet nd thot dat it wz better 2 w8 4 fmh.....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> and how you know dat #eek


yar! m just guessing...........don't take the ragging scene seriously> it doesn't exist much in medical colleges compared to engineering institutes etc.#yes


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> let me clarify some of the things;
> 
> a piece of advice for you: don't even think of giving donations to LMDC> it's bribery & 'haraam' from islamic point of view...............its much better to wait for FMH> InshaALLAH you will get there with merit no.85 & i can assure; FMH is better than LMDC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> i hav already applied at lmdc 4 d pharmacy as dey used 2 send me sms after 2 days 4 pharmd nd doctor ov phisiotherapy so i went 4 it, d list will b out on 21st, n i agree wid ur islamic point, dats y i havnt paid any donation yet nd thot dat it wz better 2 w8 4 fmh.....


thats great then..!! 

for girls; i'll always recommend: pharm.d, instead of physiotherapy!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> doctors going abroad are not the only earning 1s!!!
> 
> we have a no. of doctors here, they didn't go abroad, but there private practice make them earn in lacs, even crores.


but that hashim guy said it was serious at shalamar #eek


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> but that hashim guy said it was serious at shalamar #eek


then most enjoyable moments are waiting for you at shalamar.............!!#laugh

again m kidding!#wink

you shouldn't have shared your admission thing at shalamar pg.#yes


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> so you are sure you will go abroad even if you do mbbs here ?


oh yes my whole family including me r passport holders, as m a girl so m stuck here cuz ov environmental reasons#happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> yar! m just guessing...........don't take the ragging scene seriously> it doesn't exist much in medical colleges compared to engineering institutes etc.#yes


#eek #nerd dekho kia hota hai ab #laugh


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> oh yes my whole family including me r passport holders, as m a girl so m stuck here cuz ov environmental reasons#happy


hmmmm...........! gooooooooooooooooooooooooood#happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> oh yes my whole family including me r passport holders, as m a girl so m stuck here cuz ov environmental reasons#happy


lo00o0o0olll ... enviornment #rofl


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> #eek #nerd dekho kia hota hai ab #laugh


yeah! lets see...............waisy ragging kerna ma boht mazza ata ha..!! #laugh#laugh#laugh


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> beconhouse lahore #cool


m a beaconite too!! 4m wich branch did u do ur o levels nd in which year???


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> hmmmm...........! gooooooooooooooooooooooooood#happy


kerne mein k krane mein #eek


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> kerne mein k krane mein #eek


duno mein......................believe me!!! #laugh#wink#rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> m a beaconite too!! 4m wich branch did u do ur o levels nd in which year???


i did a lvls from bss garden town campus lahore #happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> m a beaconite too!! 4m wich branch did u do ur o levels nd in which year???


you ?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> duno mein......................believe me!!! #laugh#wink#rofl


aan chalo lets see ... i will tell you my xperience and tell me yours when inshALLAH you will get into medical college :happy:


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> hmmmm...........! gooooooooooooooooooooooooood#happy


mayb it is, i tried 2 apply dre 4 mbbs nd bds but every uni asks 4 toefl, ielts GMAT, GPA etc etc cuz my fsc degree is ov pakistani board, so i guess m stuk here again....#laugh


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> you ?


i did my olevels 4m beaconhouse defence campus lahore nd fsc 4m punjab college....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> aan chalo lets see ... i will tell you my xperience and tell me yours when inshALLAH you will get into medical college :happy:


yeah InshaAllah.......#yes ThX.:happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> mayb it is, i tried 2 apply dre 4 mbbs nd bds but every uni asks 4 toefl, ielts GMAT, GPA etc etc cuz my fsc degree is ov pakistani board, so i guess m stuk here again....#laugh


don't worry.............hopefully you will get in your desired feild!:happy:


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> m a beaconite too!! 4m wich branch did u do ur o levels nd in which year???


ala #yes


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> aan chalo lets see ... i will tell you my xperience and tell me yours when inshALLAH you will get into medical college :happy:


pray 4 me too (4 bds in fmh)!!!! #happy


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> don't worry.............hopefully you will get in your desired feild!:happy:


hmmm u too did u get any calls 4m clgs?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hmmm u too did u get any calls 4m clgs?


from lmdc..............for bds! 

but they didn't entertain me for fee submission yet!!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hmmm u too did u get any calls 4m clgs?


when did they ask you for donation?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> thats great then..!!
> 
> for girls; i'll always recommend: pharm.d, instead of physiotherapy!


yeah i noe, i hated d idea in d first place, ddnt bother to apply in it....#rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> don't worry.............hopefully you will get in your desired feild!:happy:


inshALLAH #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> yeah i noe, i hated d idea in d first place, ddnt bother to apply in it....#rofl



you may not be knowing; physiotherapist earn alot from private practice, rather than pharmacists restricted to jobs only..!!

but physiotherapy is not a suitable profession for girls..........it's meant more for boys!!!


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> when did they ask you for donation?


five days b4 eid i guess, i went dere to ask 4 d lists nd dey said dat dere wz no chance dat the merit will drop to 800 even!! we asked if dere wz any way we cud get our admission confirmed nd dey said dat u will hav to pay 16 lacs, ten at first and 6 lacs after a few days tym, we returned home nd dey said dat dere were only three seats left...#angry wt happened in ur case?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> you may not be knowing; physiotherapist earn alot from private practice, rather than pharmacists restricted to jobs only..!!
> 
> but physiotherapy is not a suitable profession for girls..........it's specifically meant for boys!!!


yup totally rite, so i dropped d option, THE END #rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

#yes


anas90 said:


> when did they ask you for donation?


#yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> five days b4 eid i guess, i went dere to ask 4 d lists nd dey said dat dere wz no chance dat the merit will drop to 800 even!! we asked if dere wz any way we cud get our admission confirmed nd dey said dat u will hav to pay 16 lacs, ten at first and 6 lacs after a few days tym, we returned home nd dey said dat dere were only three seats left...#angry wt happened in ur case?


i have to say 1 thing only: 'LMDC admin is full of rubbish bribers.' #frown

whenever i call them, response is something like; 'bds merit dropped to 825, but not to 800s............keep waiting.'

it's the only reply, for which i was hopeful, but now i think.........we should forget lmdc!!!


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> ala #yes


yup, bss fiiitttt hai.....#yes


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i have to say 1 thing only: 'LMDC admin is full of rubbish bribers.' #frown
> 
> whenever i call them, response is something like; 'bds merit dropped to 825, but not to 800s............keep waiting.'
> 
> it's the only reply, for which i was hopeful, but now i think.........we should forget lmdc!!!


#eek yuck!! lmdc ppl r bloody liars, one day dey told my frnd dat merit dropped to 825 nd wen i went dere dey said merit has dropped to 841 nd wen we called dey said dat merit has dropped to 850!!! I mean its outrageous, dey dont even stik 2 one statement#angry hope we get into fmh, do u noe ur merit numbr in fmh?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i have to say 1 thing only: 'LMDC admin is full of rubbish bribers.' #frown
> 
> whenever i call them, response is something like; 'bds merit dropped to 825, but not to 800s............keep waiting.'
> 
> it's the only reply, for which i was hopeful, but now i think.........we should forget lmdc!!!


mayb we will get dere in d end, cuz i think dat ppl wid 825-850 marks mite hav got admission in mbbs in clgs wich hav low merit, mayb we will smhw LUCKILY get into bds, lets hope dat lmdc dnt get paid wid donations cuz dey said dat if foreign seats remained unoccupied (i-e if no1 paid em donations 4 those seats) we will offer d seat to d next awaiting candidate on d merit list....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> #eek yuck!! lmdc ppl r bloody liars, one day dey told my frnd dat merit dropped to 825 nd wen i went dere dey said merit has dropped to 841 nd wen we called dey said dat merit has dropped to 850!!! I mean its outrageous, dey dont even stik 2 one statement#angry hope we get into fmh, do u noe ur merit numbr in fmh?


i don't know mine this time......!!

but last time; i had merit no.706 & fmh ppl called me for bds> believe or not!!

i couldn't join coz of financial prob!!!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> mayb we will get dere in d end, cuz i think dat ppl wid 825-850 marks mite hav got admission in mbbs in clgs wich hav low merit, mayb we will smhw LUCKILY get into bds, lets hope dat lmdc dnt get paid wid donations cuz dey said dat if foreign seats remained unoccupied (i-e if no1 paid em donations 4 those seats) we will offer d seat to d next awaiting candidate on d merit list....


admission in lmdc> may be or may be not !!!#sad

but nobody with 825-850 marks is going to get in gov., if som1 from lmdc bds leaves, may be some seats get vacant!#yes


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i don't know mine this time......!!
> 
> but last time; i had merit no.706 & fmh ppl called me for bds> believe or not!!
> 
> i couldn't join coz of financial prob!!!


come onnnn!!! go to fmh nd ask ur merit number atleast ( tell em ur admit card numbr) nd mayb last year ppl werent willin to join 4 bds, dis yr i think every1 is!!! nd the sword continues to hang over my head lolz....do u noe hw many seats dey hav 4 bds??


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> admission in lmdc> may be or may be not !!!#sad
> 
> but nobody with 825-850 marks is going to get in gov., if som1 from lmdc bds leaves, may be some seats get vacant!#yes


but i will still prefer to go in fmh as lmdc has doc's hospital attached 2 it wich dvt hav a gud repo afterall, y r u preferrin lmdc?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> admission in lmdc> may be or may be not !!!#sad
> 
> but nobody with 825-850 marks is going to get in gov., if som1 from lmdc bds leaves, may be some seats get vacant!#yes


but i will still prefer to go in fmh as lmdc has doc's hospital attached 2 it wich dxt hav a gud repo afterall, y r u iclined towars lmdc?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> come onnnn!!! go to fmh nd ask ur merit number atleast ( tell em ur admit card numbr) nd mayb last year ppl werent willin to join 4 bds, dis yr i think every1 is!!! nd the sword continues to hang over my head lolz....do u noe hw many seats dey hav 4 bds??


same is the case [email protected]!#sad

there are 50 seats for bds in fmh & 75 in lmdc.

i did ask them merit no., but they simply said;' you are not in the list of 400 shortlisted candidates for mbbs & 200 for bds, these 200 are the those with bds as 1st preference.'


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> come onnnn!!! go to fmh nd ask ur merit number atleast ( tell em ur admit card numbr) nd mayb last year ppl werent willin to join 4 bds, dis yr i think every1 is!!! nd the sword continues to hang over my head lolz....do u noe hw many seats dey hav 4 bds??


same is the case [email protected]!#sad

there are 50 seats for bds in fmh & 75 in lmdc.

i did ask them merit no., but they simply said;' you are not in the list of 400 shortlisted candidates for mbbs & 200 for bds, these 200 are those with bds as 1st preference.'


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> but i will still prefer to go in fmh as lmdc has doc's hospital attached 2 it wich dxt hav a gud repo afterall, y r u iclined towars lmdc?



for you info> lmdc use name of doc. hospital, whereas they will not allow you to visit it for a single time in 4/5 years...............all clinical training is given in Ghurki hospital.

& i'm inclined 2wards lmdc coz whatever there repo is......!!! lmdc has a fulltime medical college campus & enviornment, as compared to school-like fmh.


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> same is the case [email protected]!#sad
> 
> there are 50 seats for bds in fmh & 75 in lmdc.
> 
> i did ask them merit no., but they simply said;' you are not in the list of 400 shortlisted candidates for mbbs & 200 for bds, these 200 are those with bds as 1st preference.'


oh... i kept bds as my first preference too mayb dats y m even in top 100.... dey only said to me dat we take first 45 candidates ( i guess 5 r 4 foreigners) nd keep ur fingers crossed...#sad hey did u apply in bsc or in any other line?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> come onnnn!!! go to fmh nd ask ur merit number atleast ( tell em ur admit card numbr) nd mayb last year ppl werent willin to join 4 bds, dis yr i think every1 is!!! nd the sword continues to hang over my head lolz....do u noe hw many seats dey hav 4 bds??


so gya anas #rofl


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> so gya anas #rofl


matlab?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> admission in lmdc> may be or may be not !!!#sad
> 
> but nobody with 825-850 marks is going to get in gov., if som1 from lmdc bds leaves, may be some seats get vacant!#yes


i thought u weny asleep #wink


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> oh... i kept bds as my first preference too mayb dats y m even in top 100.... dey only said to me dat we take first 45 candidates ( i guess 5 r 4 foreigners) nd keep ur fingers crossed...#sad hey did u apply in bsc or in any other line?


i do apply in Software engineering & CS in Punjab university as a last [email protected]!

did U?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> i thought u weny asleep #wink


ohh nai yar! m enjoying dis night wid u frndz.............!#happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> matlab?


anas where did you applied in totao for mbbs/bds ?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ohh nai yar! m enjoying dis night wid u frndz.............!#happy


:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> for you info> lmdc use name of doc. hospital, whereas they will not allow you to visit it for a single time in 4/5 years...............all clinical training is given in Ghurki hospital.
> 
> & i'm inclined 2wards lmdc coz whatever there repo is......!!! lmdc has a fulltime medical college campus & enviornment, as compared to school-like fmh.


as m 4m bdc so definitely i prefer d porsh environment ov lmdc, only probis dat i mite nt get my way in widout donation....so i thot dat if lmdc is on 825, den fmh's merit mite b lower den lmdc u noe nd mayb we will get in dere, u kept ur first preference as mbbs in fmh didnt u?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ohh nai yar! m enjoying dis night wid u frndz.............!#happy


guys you are messing me up with this lmdc and fmh ''khichri''


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> as m 4m bdc so definitely i prefer d porsh environment ov lmdc, only probis dat i mite nt get my way in widout donation....so i thot dat if lmdc is on 825, den fmh's merit mite b lower den lmdc u noe nd mayb we will get in dere, u kept ur first preference as mbbs in fmh didnt u?


omg ...porch ala :happy: #cool


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> as m 4m bdc so definitely i prefer d porsh environment ov lmdc, only probis dat i mite nt get my way in widout donation....so i thot dat if lmdc is on 825, den fmh's merit mite b lower den lmdc u noe nd mayb we will get in dere, u kept ur first preference as mbbs in fmh didnt u?


yes! it was my biggest blunder, anyhow i have strong believe Alhumdulila> we'll get in fmh InshAllah.


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i do apply in Software engineering & CS in Punjab university as a last [email protected]!
> 
> did U?


nope i applied 4 pharm d over dere, nd BBA, wt type ov profession is CS? I heard ov CSS#confused


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> yes! it was my biggest blunder, anyhow i have strong believe Alhumdulila> we'll get in fmh InshAllah.


you will into fmh inshALLAH ...both ov you #wink #wink #wink #wink


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> guys you are messing me up with this lmdc and fmh ''khichri''


tu dua kro na hamara b tumahri tarah kaheen hojaiey!!#happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> nope i applied 4 pharm d over dere, nd BBA, wt type ov profession is CS? I heard ov CSS#confused


cs=comp sciences #cool


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> admission in lmdc> may be or may be not !!!#sad
> 
> but nobody with 825-850 marks is going to get in gov., if som1 from lmdc bds leaves, may be some seats get vacant!#yes


ho jae ga inshALLAH #yes #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> nope i applied 4 pharm d over dere, nd BBA, wt type ov profession is CS? I heard ov CSS#confused


CS stands for computer science.....!

CS is on boost in era & there are a lot more jobs in it than other professions.


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> omg ...porch ala :happy: #cool


yup, u mite b used to d porch environment too as u r a beaconite#yes nd shalamar is super duper ala, congrats 4 gettin in dere!!!:happy: do pray 4 d leftovers lyk us#rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> admission in lmdc> may be or may be not !!!#sad
> 
> but nobody with 825-850 marks is going to get in gov., if som1 from lmdc bds leaves, may be some seats get vacant!#yes


#yes #yes


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> CS stands for computer science.....!
> 
> CS is on boost in era & there are a lot more jobs in it than other professions.


Lolz my negligence#laugh mayb u r rite, m nt contradicting u but as i hav 2 go to US so i thot medical line wud b more suitable 4 me....


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> yup, u mite b used to d porch environment too as u r a beaconite#yes nd shalamar is super duper ala, congrats 4 gettin in dere!!!:happy: do pray 4 d leftovers lyk us#rofl


yeaah m used to it ...especially in a lvl #wink #wink inshALLAH YOU BOTH WILL GET into your desired places #yes #yes 
#cool :happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> nope i applied 4 pharm d over dere, nd BBA, wt type ov profession is CS? I heard ov CSS#confused


go for pharm.d as a last resort, intead of bba!!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> yup, u mite b used to d porch environment too as u r a beaconite#yes nd shalamar is super duper ala, congrats 4 gettin in dere!!!:happy: do pray 4 d leftovers lyk us#rofl


and thnX BTW #cool


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> cs=comp sciences #cool


I hav realized dat it wz a dumb question u noe....


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> go for pharm.d as a last resort, intead of bba!!


#yes


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> I hav realized dat it wz a dumb question u noe....


yeah we know now #wink


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> yup, u mite b used to d porch environment too as u r a beaconite#yes nd shalamar is super duper ala, congrats 4 gettin in dere!!!:happy: do pray 4 d leftovers lyk us#rofl


what ala have you heard about shalamar > > ? #cool #cool


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> yeaah m used to it ...especially in a lvl #wink #wink inshALLAH YOU BOTH WILL GET into your desired places #yes #yes
> #cool :happy:



thx.....i lyk ur siggy btw its sooooo damn true....#yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i don't think> we have anything left to discuss now except 'bhongiyaan'.#laugh

so BYE! tc.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> thx.....i lyk ur siggy btw its sooooo damn true....#yes


#wink #wink


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> #yes


jeez, ovcourse.....#yes


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i don't think> we have anything left to discuss now except 'bhongiyaan'.#laugh
> 
> so BYE! tc.


nahiiiiiiiiii#sad #sad


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> jeez, ovcourse.....#yes


#roll


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i don't think> we have anything left to discuss now except 'bhongiyaan'.#laugh
> 
> so BYE! tc.


LOLZ u cant resist speaking urdu can u?? byeeee#rofl #rofl #rofl #rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> jeez, ovcourse.....#yes


so you are going too or are you staying here for bongyan #eek #happy #laugh


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> nahiiiiiiiiii#sad #sad


ok........ok! i'm here..


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> come onnnn!!! go to fmh nd ask ur merit number atleast ( tell em ur admit card numbr) nd mayb last year ppl werent willin to join 4 bds, dis yr i think every1 is!!! nd the sword continues to hang over my head lolz....do u noe hw many seats dey hav 4 bds??


y is that that i cant resist urdu #shocked


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ok........ok! i'm here..


#wink


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> nahiiiiiiiiii#sad #sad


hey anas!!!! u r ditchin ur bst frnd junaid here!!!! too bad hez so sad abt u leavin#laugh 
#laugh


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> LOLZ u cant resist speaking urdu can u?? byeeee#rofl #rofl #rofl #rofl


it's for the 1st time........m using this forum as my fb account!

i regret for this, anyways> now be serious.............#wink


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> yup, bss fiiitttt hai.....#yes


yeah we sure are friends now #wink #wink #wink


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> it's for the 1st time........m using this forum as my fb account!
> 
> i regret for this, anyways> now be serious.............#wink


can we add each other on FB #eek


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> y is that that i cant resist urdu #shocked


dat wxnt meant 4 u, anas used d word bongiyan ddnt he?#roll


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hey anas!!!! u r ditchin ur bst frnd junaid here!!!! too bad hez so sad abt u leavin#laugh
> #laugh


we sure are friends now #wink #wink


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> dat wxnt meant 4 u, anas used d word bongiyan ddnt he?#roll


#cool


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> can we add each other on FB #eek


goooooooood idea..!!

so COME ON> tell your names on fb??


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> we sure are friends now #wink #wink


yeah we are#happy#happy!!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> goooooooood idea..!!
> 
> so COME ON> tell your names on fb??


add me [email protected]


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> yeah we are#happy#happy!!


#wink


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> we sure are friends now #wink #wink


sounds gud #happy catch anas if u can, i think hez dozin off#laugh


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> dat wxnt meant 4 u, anas used d word bongiyan ddnt he?#roll


you can also add us on FB #cool


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> sounds gud #happy catch anas if u can, i think hez dozin off#laugh


#shocked


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> add me [email protected]


okay okay... w8 a sec....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> add me [email protected]


accept my frnd request..!!


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> #shocked


y r u shocked??? I thot he had gone 2 sleep...lolz m stayin here 4 d bogiyan...#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> y r u shocked??? I thot he had gone 2 sleep...lolz m stayin here 4 d bogiyan...#happy


ohhh> don't take him seriously...........aren't u ppl joining me on fb?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

Emaan said:


> okay okay... w8 a sec....


hey i hav sent u d request junaid....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hey i hav sent u d request....


mine is [email protected]


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ohhh> don't take him seriously...........aren't u ppl joining me on fb?


wts ur email anas? i really cnt get it out ov air by magic u noe....#laugh


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hey i hav sent u d request junaid....


i think; junaid is having dreams at bed.....!#laugh


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> wts ur email anas? i really cnt get it out ov air by magic u noe....#laugh


lolZ#laugh

[email protected]


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> mine is [email protected]


 Ihav sent u d request


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i think; junaid is having dreams at bed.....!#laugh


#laugh #laugh


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> Ihav sent u d request


i accepted it...........i'm hell tired Emaan! will chat with you there, sometime later....tc.


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i accepted it...........i'm hell tired Emaan! will chat with you there, sometime later....tc.


sure sure byeee#happy


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

gudnite junaid ttyl.....


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> gudnite junaid ttyl.....


well ... it seems you guys missed me last night .... lol ... i had to go... it waz urgent #wink


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

hello friends!!! anas bro the fee demanded by lmdc to emaan is not a bribery lol!! because she is a foreigner and fee of a foreigner in lmdc is round about 17 lac


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> hello friends!!! anas bro the fee demanded by lmdc to emaan is not a bribery lol!! because she is a foreigner and fee of a foreigner in lmdc is round about 17 lac


Emaan never said; she wants to take on foreign seat.............she was telling the scenario of local seat & you can't deny the fact that lmdc run on donations & you must be knowing> what donation exactly is!!!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> well ... it seems you guys missed me last night .... lol ... i had to go... it waz urgent #wink


its okz buddY ! ttyl........#yes


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> hello friends!!! anas bro the fee demanded by lmdc to emaan is not a bribery lol!! because she is a foreigner and fee of a foreigner in lmdc is round about 17 lac


no doc, i never told dem abt my dual nationality I applied as a Pakistani candidate, all dey had wz my father's NIC copy ov overseas Pakistani ( I think dat wz my blunder) besides I did my fsc 4m Pakistan so i really dnt think dey will count me as a foreigner....


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Emaan never said; she wants to take on foreign seat.............she was telling the scenario of local seat & you can't deny the fact that lmdc run on donations & you must be knowing> what donation exactly is!!!


hey no1 invited me 2 join d debate....#laugh


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

Emaan said:


> no doc, i never told dem abt my dual nationality I applied as a Pakistani candidate, all dey had wz my father's NIC copy ov overseas Pakistani ( I think dat wz my blunder) besides I did my fsc 4m Pakistan so i really dnt think dey will count me as a foreigner....


but they didn't ask me for such stuff!! strange!


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hey no1 invited me 2 join d debate....#laugh


sure you are welcome but i am now worried much because everyone here is against lmdc so have i ruined my career with the decision of joining lmdc???#confused


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> but they didn't ask me for such stuff!! strange!


Seriously, I dunno hw to break this to u, U WERE ON MERIT!!!! dats y no1 asked u 4 donation...#rofl #rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Emaan never said; she wants to take on foreign seat.............she was telling the scenario of local seat & you can't deny the fact that lmdc run on donations & you must be knowing> what donation exactly is!!!


agree #yes #yes #yes #yes


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Emaan said:


> Seriously, I dunno hw to break this to u, U WERE ON MERIT!!!! dats y no1 asked u 4 donation...#rofl #rofl


#rofl


----------

